# Focus Black Rider Disc 2009 mit 500 km



## Benny85 (14. Juni 2009)

Verkaufe mein Focus Black Rider Disc bei Ebay

Es ist wie Neu

Hier der Link http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-Foc...5fRadsportQ5fFahrrQc3Qa4derQQsalenotsupported

Artikel Nummer: 280355542589


----------

